# Deputy Sheriff Jonathan Pine



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*

*Jonathan Scott Pine*

Orange County Sheriff's Office, Florida

End of Watch: Tuesday, February 11, 2014

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 34
*Tour:* 2 years, 1 month
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 2/11/2014
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* Committed suicide

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Deputy Sheriff Jonathan Pine was shot and killed while responding to reports of car break-ins in a gated community off of South Apopka Vineland Road.

When deputies arrived shortly after 11:00 pm one subject fled on foot. Deputies located the subject shortly after midnight near the intersection of South Apopka Vineland Road and Westminster Abby Boulevard. The man began to flee on foot again and then fired several shots, striking Deputy Pine.

The subject then ran a short distance away and committed suicide. Deputy Pine was transported to Orlando Regional Medical Center where he was pronounced dead.

The man's girlfriend, who was also at the scene, was arrested and held in connection with the incident.

Deputy Pine had served with the Orange County Sheriff's Office for two years. He is survived by his wife and three young children.






Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Jerry Demings
Orange County Sheriff's Office
2500 West Colonial Drive
Orlando, FL 32804

Phone: (407) 254-7000

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21933-deputy-sheriff-jonathan-scott-pine#ixzz2t2ilgSvn


----------

